# Wow, I just witnessed it all. lol



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm sitting here at my computer and I turned to my right and saw Lilly and Maxx billing, and then she stuck her bill down his throat 3 times, he bringing up food I'm assuming. Then she bent down and he got on top of her and you know. And when he jumped of they both laughed loudly.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

dove peeping? LOL


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

yep.lol


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats funny.You were there at the right time.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

I suppose I was. I'm still shocked at how fast they took to eachother other.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Just goes to show you never know.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm assuming these are ringnecks? Don't you love the post-mating laugh??? They have the funniest sense of timing, lol!


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I enjoy my ringneckdoves laugh alot.I always makes me laugh.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

minimonkey said:


> I'm assuming these are ringnecks? Don't you love the post-mating laugh??? They have the funniest sense of timing, lol!


I have heard that they do this after a succesful mating and I was waiting for that laugh. They were so funny. It was a loud boisterous laugh.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Do you have a video of doves laughing? I cannot imagine.... Really?? They 'laugh'?? I wanna see!!


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Miss-Sassypants said:


> Do you have a video of doves laughing? I cannot imagine.... Really?? They 'laugh'?? I wanna see!!


I just checked through my videos and I don't have any. Sorry.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I guess doves enjoy it more than pigeons. Pigeons never laugh. Or is it the female laughing? Maybe it isnt that good. LOL


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

tjc1 said:


> I guess doves enjoy it more than pigeons. Pigeons never laugh. Or is it the female laughing? Maybe it isnt that good. LOL


Thats funny!


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

LOL tjc1. You said it all.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Miss-Sassypants said:


> Do you have a video of doves laughing? I cannot imagine.... Really?? They 'laugh'?? I wanna see!!


Not my video, found it on youtube 

http://youtu.be/48iv7-x7B0o


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats it alright.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you Becky!

It's so freaky! Without the dove image, just listening to the audio, reminds me of a clown with an axe laughing... scary!


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats a cool video to give someone an idea of what their laugh sounds like.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

LOL, Sassypants ... I've always referred to it as the Evil-Clown-Laugh! 

I have five ringnecks, and when they all really get going, it sounds like a bunch of monkeys, not birds... or perhaps a madhouse.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I enjoy here them laugh.It always makes me smile.I guess after having doves for as long as I have had them it becomes pleasant sound.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh, I love their noises! They definitely make me laugh sometimes, though.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

minimonkey said:


> Oh, I love their noises! They definitely make me laugh sometimes, though.


us too. We can hear them when we're in the living room watching tv. Then we start laughing.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes it sure wonderful to hear.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

I love to hear the laugh...never gets old...

Dawn


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I also love the sort of quiet honking that they do at night ... honk... honk... honk.... They do that if I walk by them after dark, and they're all hunkered up for the night ... sort of like a sleepy way to say hi to me...


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Doves1111 -- just looked at the coocoohouse website link... I assume that is yours. Some gorgeous birds you have there!


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

minimonkey .... my doves sometimes make that noise I am not for sure what it means.Sometimes they make another very soft noise woo woo almost a boo sound but much softer.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

I didn't know doves are quite a noisy bunch. Really cute! With that clown laughter, then honk honk, then woo woo... sounds like a circus!

They look so gentle and docile... never thought they'd be so vocal!


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

I have noticed Lilly making a sound like a small baby would make. When she does that, Maxx drops everything and goes to her. Very cute.


----------

